# Boer Buck Semen Collection...



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some friends of ours had a BioGenetics semen collection at their house today. We were asked to bring a teaser doe or two by our friend, so we brought two. Having never been to a collection, I had no idea what I signed my poor does up for! It was TERRIBLE! I felt terrible for our does... there were 3 there in heat (including the two we brought) for 11 bucks with 3-7+ jumps each!!!! The 1 teaser doe other than ours stood less than 2 feet off the ground and ended up being useless, so it was just our two getting jumped on. Most of those bucks were huge and would kick at the does over and over. I got kicked by one of those bucks a couple times, and it HURT. 

We got to see a lot of really awesome Boer bucks, but I feel very discouraged. We were going to get 4 straws from a really awesome Capriole buck, and he wouldn't mount so didn't get collected.  So we basically just wasted 3/4 of a day for nothing and have two now disgusting, beat up does! 

If I get asked to bring a doe again, I'll most likely say no! I didn't even bring a buck to get collected, so that wasn't very fair! Everyone was SO grateful and appreciative, but they should have brought their own does...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aw, sorry Victoria. That stinks  :hug: I'm sure the girls will be ok if you give them some extra grain...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor does  You can't get a different bucks semen?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I could... but I think I'll try for natural breedings to this one buck. That would be better than AI anyway, but Terry is over 5 hours from us, so it would be a long drive. I really liked him, and his kids are outstanding! 

They both seem okay now that we are home... it was cold there and they got wet from those bucks jumping on them.  But they got to warm up in the barn there for a while and ate some grain and hay. One of them was thoroughly enjoying sugar cookie hand outs from the people there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, that's good  I felt so bad for them! I mean, that's like a gang of thugs! I think they need some homemade molasses cookies :razz:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Man that stink  
Glad they are feeling better after their sugar cookie treat  hehe! I'm sure they were thrilled with those! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*stinks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yes, they were getting cookie handouts from quite a few people ... as everyone was really feeling for those poor does. It was awful. That was way too many bucks for 2 young does.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor girls, glad they're home. Someday I'd like to make it to one of these.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It was a lot of fun after the collection part was done...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh that is horable!!! I'm so sorry.....tell them they need to invent those electric probe things to put in the bucks butt next time  they have so many cool useful things for cattle you would think with the growing demand of sheep and goats they would make mini things. 
But I do have to laugh I bet your girls thought they hit the jack pot with all those studly bucks lol


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They actually do make an electroejaculator for sheep that can be used in goats, but I think you get better results when the buck jumps a doe and they us an AV. Sounds like your poor girls got used and abused  I've been to a collection at a buck show several times and that guy (Cam Faircloth of Mega Bucks) never had the bucks jump that many times. Usually just 1 or 2 jumps was enough to get what he needed for the straws. He also took his time so the does had a chance to wait in between. He usually brings a few does himself and then other people that are collecting will bring does so they don't get over-jumped. Some of those Boers are pretty big too, even for a mature doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh... the BG people talked about that for a LONG time. Bucks don't give as well as they used to. Used to be just a few jumps to get the amount wanted. Now it takes some bucks forever just to get 30 straws! Don thought it could be genetic, and some of the others think it could be the feed. The times they jump and amount of semen given has so much to do with the management program of the buck. The BG people said they are seeing a gradual decrease of good quality collections as the years go by. Nobody has done a study on why that is, so all we can do it guess.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The feed would make sense since Boers are usually fed differently than dairy bucks. I do know selenium is supposed to help boost fertility so maybe people need to start giving their bucks a shot of selenium about 6 weeks before the collection.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I wonder if there is any difference between collecting, in say September, as opposed to the middle of December?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, poor girls, glad they are at home and rested with good treats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope, according to the BG (BioGenetics) people there is no difference about when the collection is done. They said they get that excuse from Boer breeders all the time, but they did a study on it and there is absolutely no difference. It has everything to do with the management and feed in their opinion. 

I got an email from Leslie this morning, and she is going to give us a free straw from Huck N Doc's buck "Chicken on a Chain" by Ruger. She wasn't even at the collection, but wrote me a really sweet email and big thanks. Leslie is so nice.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's a nice buck  Leslie IS so nice  And quite hilarious


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I wish she had been there yesterday! Her husband and 3 of her bucks were...  Never a dull moment at their farm though, so she probably had something going on there. 

I'm trying to find a way to get Teflon collected on Saturday.... I've had several people ask for straws, and if we are getting him collected. I'm doubting there is still room, but I'm going to ask anyway!


----------

